# Who is gonna compete?



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2003)

Spring is near and now is the time for contest preperation...anyone here planning on doing any bodybuilding, fitness or figure competitions?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

My first competition is May 3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm training a guy who wants to go from light-w8 to bantam-w8, NPC on 3/22

And a trainer at my gym, she's doing a July NPC and NABBA back to back.....

Hopefully w8 thinks that "we're" competing May 3rd.....but she is doing the "Hard Part" LOL 


Does that all count? 


DP
DPA
DPAI
DPAIN


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

...I thought the hard part was putting up w/ me 


Don't answer that!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My first competition is May 3



any details on the show?


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My first competition is May 3


good luck twit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

It's Fitness Modeling (no routine)......last year I placed 5th out of 50....this year I'm hoping for 3rd out of even more.

FAME


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> good luck twit




Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I thought the hard part was putting up w/ me
> 
> 
> Don't answer that!



*bites tongue, bleeds profusely*

DP


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's Fitness Modeling (no routine)......last year I placed 5th out of 50....this year I'm hoping for 3rd out of even more.
> 
> FAME



WOW...5th out of 50! That is amazing w8! You always seem to be improving so the other gals better wacth out!! Good luck sweets!!

As for me...I was originally planning on competing in a pro qualifier called Naturalmania this September, however, I have kicked off my diet early and may do a warmup show in late May, and then a pro qualifier, the Hercules Championship, in early June. I will have to see how I progress (and also see if "life" gets in the way).

Started my diet at about 265 and hope to rock the heavyweights this year!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Started my diet at about 265 and hope to rock the heavyweights this year!!



where do you think you'll be ripped?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2003)

> Started my diet at about 265 and hope to rock the heavyweights this year!!



What bf% are you starting your cut at?


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> where do you think you'll be ripped?




Not sure...since the INBF is going totally towards the ripped look this year, I'm figuring on dropping to 215 or so.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> What bf% are you starting your cut at?



About 14% or so.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn GP, 265 at 14% and natural!!!!  Now that is impressive.  Man that will be cool when you win your pro-card.  You will have your pictures and interviews in Natural Bodybuilding and Fitness Magazine.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Damn GP, 265 at 14% and natural!!!!  Now that is impressive.  Man that will be cool when you win your pro-card.  You will have your pictures and interviews in Natural Bodybuilding and Fitness Magazine.




Thanks my man! I have worked my arse off for this! I hope one day to be in all the mags!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2003)

wouldn't that mean you would be ripped at about 230lbs?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

> Thanks my man! I have worked my arse off for this! I hope one day to be in all the mags!



Two questions for ya:

1) What is the possibility of being all natural and making it into the IFB?  I would assume impossiible.  Can an all natural bb compete with someone as big and shredded as Jay Cutler?

2) When you are cutting how much, if any, do the weights that you are currently using drop?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2003)

I will answer question #1.

No way, you would have to be some kind of super genetic freak, which I do not think there is such a thing, to compete with the IFBB Pros naturally.

Skip Lacour claims to be all natural and he looks awesome, but he cannot comete with the likes of Jay Cutler, they would make him look tiny.

Now personally, I think that someone like Skip Lacour looks much better than a Jay Cutler, but that is a separate issue.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

> No way, you would have to be some kind of super genetic freak, which I do not think there is such a thing, to compete with the IFBB Pros naturally.



That is what I say.   There is no way.  The only reason I asked was because If GP is shredded at 215-220lbs that is about the weight of Sean Ray or Lee Priest.  Although they probably have much harder muscles and better pump do to the drugs.



> Now personally, I think that someone like Skip Lacour looks much better than a Jay Cutler, but that is a separate issue.


I agree.  I think that the all natural guys look much better than the juiced up pros.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> wouldn't that mean you would be ripped at about 230lbs?




No...you can't go by formulas. As a natural athlete, especially b/c I can't use even prohormones, there will be more muscle loss than I would want due to the need to be so ripped. Skip LaCour is just about my height and just won the TU at about 200 lbs!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Two questions for ya:
> 
> 1) What is the possibility of being all natural and making it into the IFB?  I would assume impossiible.  Can an all natural bb compete with someone as big and shredded as Jay Cutler?
> ...




1- Although Price answered this, his words are not necessarily correct (completely anyway)! I CAN become an IFBB pro one day. I will compete in the Team Universe competition one day. Since as of this year it is now recognized as a pro qualifier, a natural guy can get to the IFBB. Skip is now a pro. However, Skip nor I would never be able to compete successfully at that level...ever.

2-My weights don't drop too much until about 4 weeks out. At this time they go down about 20 % or so.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 1- Although Price answered this, his words are not necessarily correct (completely anyway)! I CAN become an IFBB pro one day. I will compete in the Team Universe competition one day. Since as of this year it is now recognized as a pro qualifier, a natural guy can get to the IFBB. Skip is now a pro. However, Skip nor I would never be able to compete successfully at that level...ever.



That's what I meant GP, speaking in the present I do not believe there are any truley natural IFBB pros that successfully compete in the Olympia or Arnold. 
I was not saying that you could not get a Pro card, I just meant that you would have a difficult time standing next to a Jay Cutler if you were natural.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 17, 2003)

I think that 215 sounds like a good weight if you're starting at 265lbs at 14% or so...when you're natural and trying to get extra shredded it's next to impossible not to start losing LBM in the last month.  

Whatever weight you come in at I'm sureyou'll look AMAZING.  I look fwd to watching your progress and following any pointers/comments you provinde over the next few months.

Question...when you're at 14% how long would it take you to get into good enough shape to enter a "prep" show like you mentionned?  Say 12 weeks?  How long will you diet for the pro-qualifier?  AND...just one more....just curious how much you drop your carbs or do you mainly wait until the last couple months or so before you really cut'em down?


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 17, 2003)

One more thing......w8.....I'm hoping to make the trip to TO to watch FAME on May2/3...hopefully I'll make it up from Nova Scotia....if so I'll be cheer'in for ya


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> One more thing......w8.....I'm hoping to make the trip to TO to watch FAME on May2/3...hopefully I'll make it up from Nova Scotia....if so I'll be cheer'in for ya




Awesome  Make sure ya come up and say hi


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> I think that 215 sounds like a good weight if you're starting at 265lbs at 14% or so...when you're natural and trying to get extra shredded it's next to impossible not to start losing LBM in the last month.
> 
> Whatever weight you come in at I'm sureyou'll look AMAZING.  I look fwd to watching your progress and following any pointers/comments you provinde over the next few months.
> ...



I know you understand how hard it is to get into contest shape naturally! People must understand that we are also not just talking about fat weight, but also water weight too (also muscle weight which we try to keep to a minimum). There have been times that my bodyfat has been around 4%, but in the final week, I still drop another 8-10 lbs of water!!!! Skip LaCour weighed 215 the night before prejudge at the TU and dropped to 205 by the next day!! 

Also, I could probably look pretty good at 225 of so, and win most natty shows, however, at a pro qualifier the standard is insane. Most guys are ripped as IFBB pros, although smaller and less dense/veiny/etc.

As to your questions...I can probably be ready for a prep show in about 12 weeks if I push it, but I am going at it for 16 weeks this year. There is a pro Q the following weekend and I will do it if I feel I can place top 5. If not, I will continue my diet for another 12-15 weeks until the Sept Pro Q.

As to my carbs...they will drop gradually each week until the final week. But I also have high, med, and low carb days (and zero carb days) along the way. It all depends on how I'm progressing and also on how much cardio I can do. I take a very "scientific" approach to my diet...probably more so than any other facet of my regimen.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> That's what I meant GP, speaking in the present I do not believe there are any truley natural IFBB pros that successfully compete in the Olympia or Arnold.
> I was not saying that you could not get a Pro card, I just meant that you would have a difficult time standing next to a Jay Cutler if you were natural.



ABSOLUTELY I agree. If I ever become fortunate enough to earn an IFBB pro card at the TU (I'm thinking by the time I'm 40 or so), I would definitely do a pro show...and although I'd kill myself to be in my best ever condition...I'd fully expect last place. Thats how far ahead drugs put them. However, I'd just do it for the experience of it!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

> I know you understand how hard it is to get into contest shape naturally! People must understand that we are also not just talking about fat weight, but also water weight too (also muscle weight which we try to keep to a minimum). There have been times that my bodyfat has been around 4%, but in the final week, I still drop another 8-10 lbs of water!!!! Skip LaCour weighed 215 the night before prejudge at the TU and dropped to 205 by the next day!!




How do you drop so much water in 24hrs?  Are diuretics fair game in all natural shows?



> As to my carbs...they will drop gradually each week until the final week. But I also have high, med, and low carb days (and zero carb days) along the way. It all depends on how I'm progressing and also on how much cardio I can do. I take a very "scientific" approach to my diet...probably more so than any other facet of my regimen.



How many weeks out from a show do you start doing cardio?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I take a very "scientific" approach to my diet...probably more so than any other facet of my regimen.



TCD would be so proud!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> TCD would be so proud!



Ahh how true. I really should re-word that, however, the "science" I am referring to is that brought about by MY research...done to MYSELF, on MYSELF, by MYSELF!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How do you drop so much water in 24hrs?  Are diuretics fair game in all natural shows?
> 
> No they are not!! Well, my guess about Skip is that he took a natural diuretic, stopped drinking water, and either took a sauna or perahps did intense posing with many layers on to sweat out more water. (He may have also taken a laxative).
> ...


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 17, 2003)

It's totally realistic at a weight of .200lbs tp drop 10lbs of water....that's another thing many don't understand....our weigh-ins are the night before the show...in my region anyway....so by the time the evening show comes around the next night a lot of guys are easily 10-12lbs larger than they were at weigh-in time....that make most people actually a weight category above what you think they are


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 17, 2003)

My first competition this year is NY Metropolitan Fitness Championships:
Info can be found in the following thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15088

As for the remainder of the year, I'm too lazy to retype it at the moment, but you can check the Schedule page of my site for show dates and info.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck w8 & gopro!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Good luck w8 & gopro!




Thanks ....and Good luck to you as well


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Good luck w8 & gopro!



Thanks pretty lady!


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks ....and Good luck to you as well



w8...yet another gorgeous avatar...grrrrrooowwwl


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey gp, are any of your shows this season in New York City?  I'll come and cheer for ya if they are.


----------



## gopro (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey gp, are any of your shows this season in New York City?  I'll come and cheer for ya if they are.



2 out of the 3 shows I'm planning on are in NYC. I'd love to have you come cheer me on!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

> 2 out of the 3 shows I'm planning on are in NYC. I'd love to have you come cheer me on!!



Cool.  Just give me the heads up when they roll around.

I'll be the guy in the back yelling "Go Eric, do it for Ironmag, Do it for TCD!!!"


----------



## gopro (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Cool.  Just give me the heads up when they roll around.
> 
> I'll be the guy in the back yelling "Go Eric, do it for Ironmag, Do it for TCD!!!"



Don't mention TCD! It will make me laugh!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm gonna compete this year in Sept. Very scared!!
Its just a local comp and there probably wont be more than 10 people in my division. If i do well there's a national comp held in Sydney about 3-4 weeks later. Comp in that ones pretty tough though 

I really dont like the idea of gettin a brazillian either!!


----------



## kidda9 (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not competeing but i would just like to wish you guys the best of luck and hope you kick ass,deserve it for all the work yous put in.I look at alot of your pics/take your advice an get inspiration to try harder me self.I'm really looking fwd to seen how you's get on!


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> I'm not competeing but i would just like to wish you guys the best of luck and hope you kick ass,deserve it for all the work yous put in.I look at alot of your pics/take your advice an get inspiration to try harder me self.I'm really looking fwd to seen how you's get on!



thanks buddy


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes, good luck to all of you, i am sure that you will make us all proud no matter how you place.

I am competing at the IFBB Canadian National Figure Comeptition in Edmonton on May.24th and at our Manitoban Provincials on June14th.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

Good luck to all of you.  Lucky for us (the wife and I), we're going to see J'Bo kick a$$ in Edmonton.  Hopefully we'll be able to make a few other shows this year.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes, good luck to all of you, i am sure that you will make us all proud no matter how you place.
> 
> I am competing at the IFBB Canadian National Figure Comeptition in Edmonton on May.24th and at our Manitoban Provincials on June14th.



Awsome J! Good luck! You will kick ass!


----------



## RubyLewis (Apr 2, 2003)

I am getting ready to do my first Fitness competition May 10th.  I am a small framed person and started training for this in Jan.  I was eating and eating and eating and had a hard time putting on weight.  Not that I have to be big for fitness, but I am going to be small once I drop my fat %.  I am excited though.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Good luck  ..and welcome to IM


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 2, 2003)

GP and NT Thanks.
I am going to try to kick as much butt as i can. 
My goal is to come in top 10.
I dont know how many of the other girls switched to figure from fitness so i could be up against some pretty large women.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RubyLewis *_
> I am getting ready to do my first Fitness competition May 10th.  I am a small framed person and started training for this in Jan.  I was eating and eating and eating and had a hard time putting on weight.  Not that I have to be big for fitness, but I am going to be small once I drop my fat %.  I am excited though.


   welcome to IM, and good luck


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RubyLewis *_
> I am getting ready to do my first Fitness competition May 10th.  I am a small framed person and started training for this in Jan.  I was eating and eating and eating and had a hard time putting on weight.  Not that I have to be big for fitness, but I am going to be small once I drop my fat %.  I am excited though.



Your first show, huh?? Exciting stuff! I wish you all the best!


----------



## tjwes (Apr 15, 2003)

I`m doing the New England`s on May 4th. Then the Iron Man Classic in Syracuse N.Y., And the Rochester B.B. Cham,pionships,both in June and ,possibly the So. States ,and the Masters Nats. in Pittsburgh.


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tjwes *_
> I`m doing the New England`s on May 4th. Then the Iron Man Classic in Syracuse N.Y., And the Rochester B.B. Cham,pionships,both in June and ,possibly the So. States ,and the Masters Nats. in Pittsburgh.



Best of luck! Go get em!!


----------



## tjwes (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks gp,I`ll need all the inspiring words I can get.


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tjwes *_
> Thanks gp,I`ll need all the inspiring words I can get.



Anytime


----------

